# wiper blades



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

so what type of wiper blades are you using. I have a new f-350 and the blades freeze over within 1 hr of plowing and it makes it very hard to see what are you guys using with success.
Thanks Jeff


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Try the "Reflex" type - they're not winter wipers but have worked well on my suv for several years.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw some heated ones somewhere and think I may pick up a set. Mine do the same thing and I do a lot of driving on my route, so its fairly constant that they freeze up.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Just normal winter blades. You don't need anything fancy.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

After trying most blades in existence, except for the heated ones...I bought a 4' retractable snow brush, so I can reach out over the windshield & beat the hell out of the ice build up on the wipers & smear the ice around w/ the squeegee part. I get some funny looks sometimes from onlookers at the light, but it works. With a little practice and timing...I can also get the passenger blade when it's all the way up.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

ANCO winter blades


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Bosch icons awesome I started a thread earlier this year still a good topic though a clean windshield and an awesome set of blades I also use orange rain ex good stuff doesn't freeze


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

The heated blades work. Guy I know just got a set, and installed them. 150° on his thermal temp gun.
He says buy them. Best $140 he ever spent on his plow truck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review Bushwell thats great to hear. My route is over 400 miles and it gets scary at times when they freeze up.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

LOL, drop the "h" in my name! BUZZ WELL. Not Bush well.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I have a set of heated blades. Love them in the winter. Hate them the rest of the year, they streak horribly.


----------



## jim5x5 (Dec 9, 2007)

I've been having good luck with the bosh evolutions. And they are buy one get one half off at autozone right now.


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Anco winter blades are great all year.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

I run anco winters all year too


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Anco winter blades... Just have to knock the ice off of them occasionally....Its the nature of the beast.

For the guys with heated wipers, how do they get their heat?


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Before i retired from the highway dept. i tried to get them to order wipers from wipershaker.com but me not being a engineer it never happened. Anyone who plows with a big truck or who has money to spare should check em out.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

JimMarshall;1694287 said:


> For the guys with heated wipers, how do they get their heat?


As in power source or heating element?

The set I have the center of the blade was hollowed out and heating element put inside. Also has a heating element along the metal frame of the blade arm.

I ran power through a relay and toggle switch mounted to the dash. My setup it is fully manual operation, not temp or time controlled.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

bosch icons..do not use the blue cheap window washer fluid...I like prestone with a squeeze of rain-x in it


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

I was sceptical on the heated blades, So I bought a cheap set of that are made in china. They do work but they do produce a noisy streak when the windshield is getting dry from the cheap arse rubber they use. I will definitely get a good pair when these crap out. I will pick up a set made in the USA from here:

http://www.hwbllc.biz/index.html#pricing


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

As far as heated blades, I saw an older thread where a guy was talking about some that he makes, called Heat Flexx (http://www.heatedblades.com)

At $50, they're about 1/3 the price of the Everblades (http://www.everblades.com)

Anyone have any idea how the two compare?


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Mitragorz;1696006 said:


> As far as heated blades, I saw an older thread where a guy was talking about some that he makes, called Heat Flexx (http://www.heatedblades.com)
> 
> At $50, they're about 1/3 the price of the Everblades (http://www.everblades.com)
> 
> Anyone have any idea how the two compare?


These Heat flexx blades are the ones I use now.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Are those the cheapo China rubber you were talking about or the USA ones you wanted to upgrade to?


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Mitragorz;1696031 said:


> Are those the cheapo China rubber you were talking about or the USA ones you wanted to upgrade to?


Cheap chinese ones


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

plowguy43;1693966 said:


> Thanks for the review Bushwell thats great to hear.* My route is over 400 miles* and it gets scary at times when they freeze up.


Holy Crap!

I run Bosch Icons, they freeze up occasionally but it's usually weird conditions that cause it. I do very little driving on the road, I'll do less then 100 miles per event. That's leaving my house until I get back, not just road miles between accounts. Probably 1/3 or more of those miles are in reverse.


----------



## 7Doc (Oct 22, 2012)

So Anco Winter Blades are really the consensus? I guess I didn't have any complaints, but they're worn out and I was going to replace them with Bosch Icons. My friend says they're well worth the money, I'm still dubious but was willing to give it a shot.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Carry a can or 2 of windshield ice melt in your truck. While your driving if you want, just put your arm out the window and spray some on. Works great


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

I use plain standard blades and use the defroster no more than the bare minimum. If the glass stays cold, the snow won't stick and mostly blows off.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bighammer;1956766 said:


> I use plain standard blades and use the defroster no more than the bare minimum. If the glass stays cold, the snow won't stick and mostly blows off.


It's easy to tell who plows in dry snow. Where you're from people move 6 inches with a push broom. Where I live 6 inches on a snow shovel might throw your back out.


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah the first storm this year the temp was 32 and it was snowing like crazy and a freezing drizzle at times. You have to run wipers. The ice builds up on the wipers so bad sometimes the blade is a half inch off the glass. For me the worst blades are these new molded ones. Even reaching out the window and slapping the blades on the glass won't knock the ice loose. I prefer the cheap rubber coated winter wipers. 
Another thing to help keep windows from fogging is don't get in the truck with snow covered clothes. That's where the humidity comes from most of time. I throw my coat in the back seat.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

coldcoffee;1693616 said:


> After trying most blades in existence, except for the heated ones...I bought a 4' retractable snow brush, so I can reach out over the windshield & beat the hell out of the ice build up on the wipers & smear the ice around w/ the squeegee part. I get some funny looks sometimes from onlookers at the light, but it works. With a little practice and timing...I can also get the passenger blade when it's all the way up.


Me too.

I also grab the blade and lift it up and let is smack the windshield breaking the ice off.

Next year I am parking in a heated garage.


----------



## WSBart (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a solution you may or may not have seen before. UDOT, DelDOT, WyDOT, ODOT, and several Canadian and US municipalities use them. Its good stuff. I have them on my '04 Sierra and they work best with the winter style blades.

Im curious about the heated blades tho. Ive from some that they only last a couple months before they burn out. And heard from others that theyve had no issues. Anyone report back on those?


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Might give that a try next year.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

I just bought a those heat flexx blades for our tractor this year and so far so good.

I usually buy the Anco winter blades in bulk from Amazon in October for all the trucks and replace as needed. They tend to let ice in eventually and then the frames freeze and don't apply evenly across the windshield. Also they blades tend to slide out, though only on the passenger side from what I've noticed. At 8 bucks a pop though, I don't mind changing them a couple times a season if need be.

The rest of the year I love the Bosch Icons or their newest ones. They work fantastically well even at higher speeds.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Used to use rain x latitude but they don't last, 2-3 pairs a winter I went through. Switched to slightly more expensive Bosch icons, lasted all year this year. I do treat windows with rain x and also use the orange rain x spray.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

X2 on the Ancos


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Heated wipers*

I use everblades heated wipers and NEVER have to touch my wipers when plowing and that's worth a lot! Just think when there heated you don't have to run your defrost at full blast, you can see with out having to stop and beet the ICE off every 20 min. ( YA I plowed for a couple of years) Almost as long as Grandveiw , ya about 30 years seems rite. Being able to see is important in front as well as behind, heated mirrors are also HUGE. They make kits to heat non heated mirrors now. The wipers work great mine have quick connects under the hood and in 5 min can switch out heated wipers to regular wipers for everyday use. Worth the $150 is an UNDERSTATEMENT!!!!


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I just got a set of thermal blades off Amazon. Haven't installed them yet but I hate ice build up and ive tried everything. 
If you order off Amazon just know that it is not for a pair it is one blade, so change the quantity to 2


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

I use heated wipers, best thing since the invention of toilet paper!


----------



## HeavyG603 (Sep 4, 2018)

I’ll throw a recommendation in for ThermalBlade . Little slow on the return calls these days but they do usually work well and kept my windows clean in the heaviest storms last year when everyone else was pulling over to clean off.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

HeavyG603 said:


> I'll throw a recommendation in for ThermalBlade . Little slow on the return calls these days but they do usually work well and kept my windows clean in the heaviest storms last year when everyone else was pulling over to clean off.


Funny you say that… I been tryin to get ahold of those guys/girls for 3 weeks with 3 different emails asking when they're sending my replacement winter blades. I mean, it is winter, almost…anyway, no reply on any of them. Used to get right back to me.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

WIPensFan said:


> Funny you say that… I been tryin to get ahold of those guys/girls for 3 weeks with 3 different emails asking when they're sending my replacement winter blades. I mean, it is winter, almost…anyway, no reply on any of them. Used to get right back to me.


Ship number 38 in the unloading line up off the coast of Cali.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mountain Bob said:


> Ship number 38 in the unloading line up off the coast of Cali.


Lol… If they weren't coming from PA I would think you were on to something there.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

WIPensFan said:


> Lol… If they weren't coming from PA I would think you were on to something there.


You don't think china products to the east coast do not come through Cali?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mountain Bob said:


> You don't think china products to the east coast do not come through Cali?


Sure they do.


----------



## HeavyG603 (Sep 4, 2018)

WIPensFan said:


> Funny you say that… I been tryin to get ahold of those guys/girls for 3 weeks with 3 different emails asking when they're sending my replacement winter blades. I mean, it is winter, almost…anyway, no reply on any of them. Used to get right back to me.


Allegedly there numbers and emails have all changed while they were at the SIMA show. Try [email protected]


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

HeavyG603 said:


> Allegedly there numbers and emails have all changed while they were at the SIMA show. Try [email protected]


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------

